# My birthday birth story *pictures PG 7*



## stacie-leigh

Hi ladies. I hope you are all well. Here is my story of how my beautiful baby girl came in to the world on my birthday 


Saturday 15th January

During Saturday night I had barely any sleep at all, getting comfortable was impossible. I spent all night trying every sleeping position possible. Horizontal, diagonal, upside down, curled in a ball, laid across Mark.... You name it, I tried it in hope of getting any sleep. All that crossed my mind all night was 'arghhhh, what is our baby doing to me?' At around 6am I suddenly started to get quite painful period sort of pains. I figured that my baby was pushing on my bladder again so I still laid in bed sulking to myself and thinking that my baby would never make her appearence. 7.30 came around so it was time for me to get up for work, what a relief that was, I thought Saturday night would never end. I mentioned to Mark that I had these strange sort of period pains and he said that they could be contractions. Well that can't be true I replied, contractions hurt high in the belly, not the pelvis where I was feeling this odd pain. We then decided it may be a good idea to do the naughty deed in hope that it could induce labour. I only got this pain once during sex but after it seemed to increase quite a bit. Mark told me that he didn't think I should go to work but I was determined that I was going, I love my job and there was no real reason for me not being there, I was sure the pains would ease.*

After a lot of wiggling of my hips and concentrating on trying not to let these pains get to me too much I arrived at work. I hadn't seen my boss and friend Julie for a while so walked in with a huge smile on my face. I was hoping that I wasn't going to get the pain again as I knew Julie would tell me I should go home. But no such luck, I got the pain again and it hurt. I told Julie that my visit today might turn in to more of a social call rather than work because it was hurting me quite a bit quite now. I explained the pains to Julie and she said I bet they are contractions, so again I explained that the pains were in my pelvis so they couldn't be. After about 15 minutes Mark walked in to my work asking if I was coming home? He hadn't left after dropping me off because he thought I wouldn't be staying. I told him that I was fine but we decided to ring the midwife just to make sure that what I was feeling was normal. We did time the distance between the pains and it was around 3 minutes every time. Complete coincidence I thought.

The midwife explained that it sounds like early labour and that contractions can be in the pelvis. Yay!*

Now that it was quite likely that I was in labour, although there was still doubt in my mind, I decided it probably was best to go home. I wasn't expecting to go in to labour yet, my due date was the 16th and everybody told me that I would be very likely to go overdue. Mark mentioned that we still needed to buy me some knickers for the hospital so he suggested going to Mothercare to get some, which to me was a good idea, but Julie thought we were mad as my contractions were really quite painful. On our way home we did decide to call in at Meadowhall to get some knickers, which was quite amusing as I kept doing a dance in the middle of Mothercare. We finally got home and pottered about the house a little. I had a bounce on my ball which made my pains considerably worse so kicking that across the room became much more helpful. I then decided that I would quite like a bath, typical considering that we only have a shower. So then we went to my mums so I could have a bath and try to relax a little. My pains by this stage hurt, but were very much bearable. They were coming every 3 minutes and lasting around 40 seconds.*

Me and Mark had a cuddle after my bath then thought it might be a good idea to go back home. But on our way back I had another great idea, now I wanted to go and feed the ducks. Walking is supposed to hurry labour along I read so I thought going for a walk would be really good. We walked for around an hour and then decided to call to get some chips on our way home. Then by the time we got home my contractions seemed a lot stronger and were lasting a minute now which is when I was told I should go to hospital.

We arrived at the hospital at around 6.30pm. There were only me and one other woman waiting but I was waiting for at least an hour in triage. The other woman had apparently come in because she was itchy, now what was itchy I don't know, but can you believe that they took her through before me???? I was in labour, surely I was priority. That really annoyed me but Mark and me were still having a laugh about it all. Eventually I was given a room where they wanted to check how dilated I was, we were all expecting that I was about 4cm's as my pains hurt, but I was still happy, smiling and able to cope with the contractions. Once I was examined we were shocked to hear that I was in fact already 8cm's! There was no doubt in my mind now, Keira was coming and she was coming quite soon.

After discovering that I was 8cm the midwife said that it was a good idea to get in the pool at this stage. Whilst we were waiting for the pool to be filled up they suggested that I have a bath, so that is what I did. I laid in the bath very relaxed whilst Mark splashed water on to my belly. I asked Mark if he could sing to me during my contractions and it really did help me, Mark was absolutely wonderful at helping me cope. Throughout all this stage it was just me and Mark together which we both really liked. We were in the room after I got out of the bath and just danced in a circle, I was so relaxing and that helped me in so many ways.

At 10.45pm I got in the pool. By this time my contractions were strong and coming fast. At around 11 I then decided that it was gas and air time in hope that it would make the pains a little better. I really didn't find the gas and air did much for me apart from make me feel like I was drunk! The only plus side to having the gas and air was that I was able to bite the end of it rather than Mark. The poor man got bitten twice.*

At 11.45 I was in a lot of pain and not enjoying labour so much.

I got out of the pool at 12.20 to check how dilated I was. At first I refused to get out of the pool but was soon encouraged to get out. It really hurt me to get out and I can remember shaking, but I managed it somehow. I was examined and I was fully engaged but my waters were still intact. I don't remember much after this point but I got my waters broken and then was asked whether I wanted to get back in to the pool to deliver. I said no as I really didn't want to have to climb in to the pool again after all the pain I had to get out of it. Eventually the midwife managed to convince me to get back in to the pool.*

Soon after it was time to push, my most dreaded part of the whole process. I really didn't want to do this part. Again I don't remember much but I do remember being told to push. In my mind I was telling myself that there was no way I was pushing, I completely refused. After a lot of persuasion I figured that I had better start doing as I was told and finally meet my beautiful baby girl. Mark was incredible, if it wasn't for him I don't know how I would of managed it.

At 1.39am on Sunday 16th January our beautiful baby girl, Keira Isla Grace Hardy was born. Weighing 5lb 10oz.*

Keira came out so calmly, she laid on my chest and just stared at me. It was undoubtably the most wonderful and precious moment of my life. What a perfect birthday present.*

We got out of the pool about 10 minutes later after Mark had cut the cord so I could be checked incase I needed stitches and so I could give Keira her first feed. I didn't need any stitches, had no grazes or cuts and Keira took her first feed wonderfully. My labour was perfect and I truly believe that it was because I had so much support from my husband, he was brilliant, he cuddled and comforted me all the way through it.*

Keira is home now and is absolutely beautiful, I feel so lucky to be her mummy *


----------



## MissGx

Awww congratulations!! xx


----------



## Peril

Awww so lovely to read. Glad all went well and i have seen the pics, she is gorgeous! 

Congrats to both of you on your lovely little lady xx


----------



## mummy2lissy

Awww what a lovely birth story. Well done and congratulations!! xx


----------



## stacie-leigh

Thank you  x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Awwww hun that is just beautiful! I have been waiting days to read this hehe, You were so worried about going over as well :)

Congratulations sweetie to you and mark, Enjoy your little girl :hugs::hugs::hugs:


xxxxx


----------



## 87lianne

congratulations :)


----------



## beccybobeccy

beautiful story. Congrats!!! xxx


----------



## comicwife

What a wonderful birth story babe,so glad everything went well for you all and now you have your own little family x


----------



## stacie-leigh

Thank you everybody. I still can't believe she is actually here, she is just perfect! Not long now for you ladies


----------



## hels08

awwww wow congrats! love that you were contracting and popped into meadowhall lol! which hospital were you at? x


----------



## Armywife

Congratulations!xxx


----------



## wiiwidow

Oh wow...Congratulations! What a great birth story :) xxx


----------



## april24april

Congratulations. Enjoy every moment x


----------



## stacie-leigh

hels08 said:


> awwww wow congrats! love that you were contracting and popped into meadowhall lol! which hospital were you at? x

I did get some peculiar looks lol. I was at Jessops x


----------



## rae27

Congratulations! You better get some pics up! I love reading birth stories, always bring tears to my eyes. You mentioned Meadowhall, do you live in Sheffield? Was just wondering how Jessops was if that was where you delivered?


----------



## whoops

Aw, congratulations! Delighted for you, and happy that your labour seems to have been such a great experience! x x

Now, get cracking on posting some pics! :winkwink:

:flower:


----------



## alocin22

Aww congratulations.


----------



## stacie-leigh

rae27 said:


> Congratulations! You better get some pics up! I love reading birth stories, always bring tears to my eyes. You mentioned Meadowhall, do you live in Sheffield? Was just wondering how Jessops was if that was where you delivered?

Yes it was Jessops. It was lovely, I even got a single room but I think that was because they were full on another ward. All the midwives were great and very friendly. The receptionist wasn't nice, but that was the only fault I found  I'll put pictures on tomorrow once I get chance to go on the computer


----------



## Natasha87

Many congratulations Hun xxx


----------



## mummyzilla

congrats hun xxx


----------



## kiraelliott

Aw well done luv :) goes to show it helps to keep ur mind off stuff/stay active n calm :) congrats to the both of you xxx


----------



## Fabby

awww ww stacie what a lovely and positive birth story you have to shar. Its brought a tear to my eyes. I am going be checking all day tomorrow now for a picture! xx


----------



## Minnie_me

Great birth story, well done lovely xx


----------



## stacie-leigh

Fabby said:


> awww ww stacie what a lovely and positive birth story you have to shar. Its brought a tear to my eyes. I am going be checking all day tomorrow now for a picture! xx

Thank you  She is beautiful, bless her xx


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations


----------



## xnewxmummyx

congrats hunnie this was a beautiful birth story and i hope mine is as smooth and calm!! yeah right, hahah im a wimp!!

congrats 2 u and mark once again..

xx


----------



## marnie79

aww what a fab birth story  congrats hunxx


----------



## stacie-leigh

Thank you everybody :D My labour was lovely, I never expected it to go so smoothly x


----------



## lilly100

Congratulations and well done for getting to 8cms without any pain relief!

That lady who was itching was prob taken in before you as in late pregnancy it can be a sign of cholestasis which is a very dangerous liver disorder which can lead to quite nasty outcomes, so they prob needed to get her in asap - know this as my friend suffered from it.


----------



## nanomey

congratulations!! great name, i have a keira too :) what a lovely story, made me laugh about wanting to feed the ducks in full blown labour hehe x


----------



## stacie-leigh

Mark was quite surprised when I mentioned feeding the ducks! :) x


----------



## foxyroxie

congratulatons xx


----------



## sar35

i love her name, good job Mark didnt go home again wasnt it..ps what is your job?


----------



## MooMrs

What a lovely story. Makes me feel so much better x


----------



## stacie-leigh

Thank you. It was a lovely experience


----------



## happybeany

That was a great birth story! Made me laugh that you went to feed the ducks :haha: xx


----------



## brunette&bubs

What a great birth story.
I hope I can manage to be as calm as you during labor.


----------



## Raggydoll

I love the name Keira. Congratulations and a belated happy birthday. x


----------



## hopeandpray

Congratulations, beautiful birth story. Apart from biting your husband :lol: The picture in your siggie is amazing :cloud9:


----------



## Nessicle

congratulations hun xx


----------



## stacie-leigh

sar35 said:


> i love her name, good job Mark didnt go home again wasnt it..ps what is your job?

I'm a florist  I nearly stayed at work anyway but then decided it probably would be a bit silly to do that x


----------



## Rebaby

Congratulations and well done :hugs:


----------



## stacie-leigh

xnewxmummyx said:


> congrats hunnie this was a beautiful birth story and i hope mine is as smooth and calm!! yeah right, hahah im a wimp!!
> 
> congrats 2 u and mark once again..
> 
> xx

I am a wimp too, I complain that I am dying whenever I get belly ache so I am sure you will be fine  x


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!! :baby:


----------



## babyblessed

fab story, would love a labour like that this time! 

congratulations, you must be very good with managing pain to get to 8cm before going to hospital, well done you.


----------



## stacie-leigh

Thank you  Mark and me were very very surprised when we were told that I was 8cm, Mark kept saying 'wow, that's amazing' Neither of us expected it at all. I hope everybody else have just as lovely experiences x


----------



## lucy_x

Congratulations:flower:


----------



## stacie-leigh

Thank you :)


----------



## stacie-leigh

stacie-leigh said:


> Thank you :)




hopeandpray said:


> Congratulations, beautiful birth story. Apart from biting your husband :lol: The picture in your siggie is amazing :cloud9:

Thank you  I love that picture, it's our first photo together :cloud9: x


----------



## v2007

Awww fab story. 

Congratulations, 

V xxx


----------



## stacie-leigh

Thank you :flower: x


----------



## PinkP

Lovely story, Congratulations x x

Loving the name Keira :) !!


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

I could never write such a lovely story, great job :) Sounds like a wonderful delivery for your little girl, congratulations!!


----------



## gaga

congratulations!!


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

congrats on your special baby girl!


----------



## stacie-leigh

iHeartbaby#1 said:


> I could never write such a lovely story, great job :) Sounds like a wonderful delivery for your little girl, congratulations!!

Thank you. It was a wonderful delivery, I loved every minute of it


----------



## stacie-leigh

Thank you everybody :flower: xx


----------



## purplerose

What a wonderful, perfect story. You both look so well. :D


----------



## billy2mm

what a wonderful story!!


----------



## stacie-leigh

Thank you everybody :flower: It really was perfect! x


----------



## bumblebeetle

What an absolutely gorgeous story! welldone and congrats. she is beautiful xxx


----------



## bbyno1

Congratulations!x


----------



## stacie-leigh

Thank you :flower: I can't believe Keira is 8 weeks old already! x


----------



## stacie-leigh

Here are some pictures as promised of my beautiful bear cub xx


https://i51.tinypic.com/21eb66q.jpg
Seconds after Keira was born


https://i51.tinypic.com/2q8prvn.jpg
6 weeks old


https://i51.tinypic.com/2ik2lj8.jpg
3 days old

https://i56.tinypic.com/120mtmo.jpg
8 weeks old


----------



## Mummy to be x

gorgeous little girl Stacie xxxx


----------



## stacie-leigh

Mummy to be x said:


> gorgeous little girl Stacie xxxx

Thank you Amy :D

What gorgeous babies we both have  xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

stacie-leigh said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> gorgeous little girl Stacie xxxx
> 
> Thank you Amy :D
> 
> What gorgeous babies we both have  xxClick to expand...

Hehe :)

When is the next one Stacie :winkwink: ? xxx


----------



## pinkbow

Gorgeous, and Congratulations :flower:


----------



## stacie-leigh

Mummy to be x said:


> stacie-leigh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> gorgeous little girl Stacie xxxx
> 
> Thank you Amy :D
> 
> What gorgeous babies we both have  xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hehe :)
> 
> When is the next one Stacie :winkwink: ? xxxClick to expand...

Soon hopefully! he he he :D x


----------

